# Power steering mod



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can add power steering to the older Brutes?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rusty said:


> Does anyone know if you can add power steering to the older Brutes?


Sorry, but I moved your post from the How Tos to general Kawasaki. The How Tos are for ...well..posts on how to do something. 

I have been talking with a company on an aftermarket PS unit for the 05-11 Brutes. They are in the design stage for the motor part now and will contact me when its on the market. It will however be about 1,250 bucks.

Here is the link to their site. Maybe if more people bugged them, they would get it done faster....lol

http://atvpowersteering.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=42&products_id=88


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

That would be sweet, but for that price..... i dont think so.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep, 1250 is a lot of coin but it probably can't be done much cheaper. I guess we all need to upgrade to the 2012...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Yep, 1250 is a lot of coin but it probably can't be done much cheaper. I guess we all need to upgrade to the 2012...lol


I think I would do that before buying one for my old machine.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

Those kits look close to what super atv sells for utv's for half that price. Surely it wouldn't be to hard to convert


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Heck with that, Im strong enough I can just turn it the way it is now. lol... Americans want everything so easy, no wonder why so many are obese. lol I know I know, smarter not harder. lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Bruiser said:


> Heck with that, Im strong enough I can just turn it the way it is now. lol... Americans want everything so easy, no wonder why so many are obese. lol I know I know, smarter not harder. lol


I think a lot of guys get confused about what power steering really does for the rider. It's not all about being able to steer the machine easier. Less feedback and bump-steer are the true benefits. I'm strong enough to throw around the handlebars also, but I don't care how strong you are...if you catch a root or rock on a front tire just right, and with enough speed, you're going to have the bars ripped away. If it hasn't happen yet, it will. Lol. With PS, those instances are greatly reduced. I can't remember the last time (if ever) I lost the handlebars on my Grizzly. It makes for safer riding IMO.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DLB said:


> I think a lot of guys get confused about what power steering really does for the rider. It's not all about being able to steer the machine easier. Less feedback and bump-steer are the true benefits. I'm strong enough to throw around the handlebars also, but I don't care how strong you are...if you catch a root or rock on a front tire just right, and with enough speed, you're going to have the bars ripped away. If it hasn't happen yet, it will. Lol. With PS, those instances are greatly reduced. I can't remember the last time (if ever) I lost the handlebars on my Grizzly. It makes for safer riding IMO.


 
I agree and in addition I can say that with a stabilizer, bar-rip is all but eliminated at any speed but it does nothing for the stresses that are put on the upper body, arms and shoulders on long, technical and rocky rides. Had one of those almost a month ago and my shoulder and forearm hasn't stopped throbbing yet. Its hell getting old...but we all get there sooner or later. Of course those 11" Bajas I run all the way around isn't the easiest things to turn...but at the end of the day where I felt like my knuckles were dragging the ground, my buddy with the KQ 750 with PS was ready to go some more. So...sure would like some PS but maybe on the next machine. For now I put my other set of tires on...and they are only 9" on the front...feels like PS compaired to the 11s...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the amount of power applied to the steering is proportional to vehical speed.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

for $1250, Ill deal with bump steer. I came from 4x4 rock crawling in my buggy, I know all too well about bump steer. lol Would be a very nice feature to have, but price is fairly hefty.


----------

